# Painting Sentra Rear Reflector



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Id like to paint it to match my car and have it look like it was never there. I orignally thought I could replace the trunk lid with a 200sx one but heard that they are not interchangeable. Can anyone offer advice on how to do it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the 200sx is not interchangeable with the sentra's........ifi u want something other than the red one, get the se-l one or the xe one....or u can have a shop color match it to your car

but please do a search next time


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Im sorry you misunderstood me. I used the search to find out that the trunks arent interchangeable but what Im asking is how to paint the reflector and have it turn out good. I know theres more to it than just buying the matching paint and slopping it on. I saw a thread here with a bunch of pics of painted reflectors that looked sweet but it didnt have any how to's.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no, i didnt misunderstand u.......lol

see this is my center piece









unless your car is black or white......a color thats easy to match, have a shop match it for u.

i've seen a guy in my neighborhood that has a white sentra and he painted it on his own, and it came out like SHIT!! what color is your car by the way?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1. Remove center piece
2. Take to bodyshop
3. Say "Paint this to match."
4. Come back 3-5 days later
5. Install and enjoy.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> *1. Remove center piece
> 2. Take to bodyshop
> 3. Say "Paint this to match."
> 4. Come back 3-5 days later
> 5. Install and enjoy. *


pretty much! the only part that would vary is the days part, the shop that did mine took 1 day


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

*centerpiece*

my sentra is black and i painted it my self. i dont know what color urs is but if its black or white you should probbably do it yourself ive looked into buying a 99 one from the dealership and they charge a good $80 4 it cause they wont sell you just the reflector!!! I used plasti-kote import color black and the clear coat to mach and i think it looks sweet!!! and so do all my friends, i suppose its up 2 u on how much u want 2 spend, but if you want 2 know how to paint it you just take the centerpiece off and remove the reflector and i used a power sander/buffer to ruff it up. but probbly the most important thing is to paint in a dust free room or at least an inside room i learned this the hard way (windy day + spray paint = shi**y lookin ). and if u mess up just sand it out and spray again. i used probbably three coats and then four coats of clear coat. just my 2cent's {im sure this is probbably posted somwhere!!!}


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Oooh very nice Aj. Thats pretty much how I want mine to look. The car is burgundy btw. I think you guys have convinced me to take it to the shop. I have a spoiler coming soon so I guess I could just throw the reflector in with it. Thanks all.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

here's mine... painted with paint from autozone, cost was like 10-15 bucks after all the paint and primer... come out DECENT, wish it was better tho... I should have clear coated it tho.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya dryboy, a clear coat would make it look shinier so that it goes with the car's finish


----------

